# super methode aufrufen und ergänzen?



## Bleifuss (30. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe z.B. die Methode getMoney() der Klasse Money. Nun will ich für einen andere Fall getMoney aufrufen aber um Code ergänzen ohne diese Methode zu verändern, da sonst der Aufruf für eine andere Situation nicht mehr passt, wie geht das?

```
super.getMoney();
//hier commt der neue code?
...

ODER

@overwrite
public int getMoney()
{
    super.getMoney();
    //hier kommt der neue code ?
    ...
   
}
```


----------



## semi (30. Sep 2008)

Ergebnis der Super-Methode zwischenspeichern...
	
	
	
	





```
@Override
public int getMoney()
{
   int money = super.getMoney();

   ... hier irgendwas damit anstellen

   return money;
}
```


----------



## Bleifuss (30. Sep 2008)

dummes Beispiel von mir...

wie sieht das ganze denn bei einer nicht objekt methode aus?

public static void BerechneZahl()
{

  ???

}


----------



## semi (30. Sep 2008)

```
public static int getMoney() 
{ 
   int money = NameDerAnderenKlasse.statischeMethode(); 

   ... hier irgendwas damit anstellen 

   return money; 
}
```


----------



## Bleifuss (1. Okt 2008)

sorry aber jetzt habe ich dich verwirrt glaube ich...

es gibt keine getMoney methode nur die statische methode die ich aufrufe in EINER Situation und in der ANDEREN ebenso nur leicht verändert.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2008)

man kann keine Methoden ändern, aber du kannst vorher nachher anderen Code ausführen, der die Parameter oder den Rückgabewert dann AUSSERHALB der fraglichen Methode ändert


----------

